# Graduates thread - WTT ladies who have moved to NTNP / TTC or are pregnant



## sausages

https://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag100/sausages2/BNBgradsheader_zps8a5cdf46.png

*This is a thread where we can all keep up to date with the ladies who used to post here when they were waiting to try, but they've moved on to the NTNP / TTC boards or got their BFP!* :flower:

If you are a graduate please post here to say you have moved to *TTC / NTNP* and ill add you to the list. If you can, it would be useful to have the following information for stalking purposes ;)
_
Are you TTC or NTNP?
Month you graduated to TTC/NTNP
_
To keep within the board rules can *pregnant ladies* pm me for now? I'm not sure if posting here would count as an announcement, which isn't allowed on this board. If you could let me know the following info that would be super!
_
Your due date
Whether you are having a boy or a girl (if you're that far long!)
_
And i really hope we get to see some* squishy babies* too! :D If you could let me know this information i'll add you to "Worth The Wait"
_
Date of baby's birth
Baby's gender
Baby's name
Baby's birth weight
_ 

Here's my original post... 


Spoiler
Do you think it would be nice to have a thread to keep track of all the ladies on here who move on to TTC / NTNP? I am really rubbish and forget who posted here, but I do know I would love to keep track of friends from this part of the forum. 

Maybe if we used this thread to post when we move over and I will update. Grads could even post when they're pregnant and baby has arrived etc. I don't mind keeping up with it cause I'm here indefinitely. Lol! 

What do you think? :)

https://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag100/sausages2/ntnpheader_zps20ab1c04.png

*LovemyBubx *is NTNP from August 2013
*MrsT&Ben* is NTNP from September 2013

https://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag100/sausages2/TTCheader_zpsbb29436d.png

*Islas_mummy* is TTC from August 2013
*x Zaly x* is TTC from August 2013
*Cha3* is TTC from August 2013
*Buttercup84* is TTC from August 2013
*EmmyReece *is TTC from December 2013


:dust:​

https://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag100/sausages2/pregnantheader_zps93f7e6cc.png

Due in 2013

*MarineWAG *is due 24 December 2013

Due in 2014

*MelliPaige *is due 16 February
*younglove* is due 18 February 2014
*OurLilFlu *is due 21 February 2014
*wishuwerehere* is due 28 February 2014
*kksy9b* is due 1 April 2014
*brenn09* is due 7 April 2014
*ac2010 *is due 26 May
*Rachie004 *is due 31 May 2014
*x Zaly x *is due 17 June 2014
*CantHrdlyWait *is due 22 June 2014
*Amalee *is due July 2014
*mara16jade *is due July 2014
*callypygous *is due July 2014

https://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag100/sausages2/worththewaitheader_zps3fc2199e.png

*Girly922* has had a *baby girl*!! Violet was born 8 days late on 28 October 2013 at 09.41 weighing 7lb 10oz. Here's her photo


----------



## sausages

Ah mind you I just remembered people aren't supposed to post bfps... But would this be different? If its in this thread? Or maybe people could pm me their bfps and I could add them to the list instead so it's not like an announcement?


----------



## Rachie004

I think it's a fab idea! I'd love to know when people got their BFPs. I tend to feel a little sad when people move over because I lose track so quickly. Then I notice they're 6 months pregnant but I feel weird saying 'oh hi, I remember you from wtt however many months ago and I'm really pleased for you' lol


----------



## Elpis_x

I think it's a good idea :D I do try to follow people when they leave WTT, but sometimes it's hard to keep up with where people are in their journey, plus it makes me feel a bit stalkerish! :haha: So I think it'd be nice to have a place to check in and see how everyone's doing.

I know BFPs and things aren't supposed to be posted in this forum, but maybe if we just had a thread dedicated to updating on people who have been in WTT, then it'd be a bit different.


----------



## Rachie004

At least if it is a dedicated thread then you know what is contained in it rather than having 'woop, I'm pregnant' staring back at you while you're viewing the wtt forum.

I really think it's a fab idea. Gold star for sausages! xx


----------



## Elpis_x

Rachie004 said:


> At least if it is a dedicated thread then you know what is contained in it rather than having 'woop, I'm pregnant' staring back at you while you're viewing the wtt forum.
> 
> I really think it's a fab idea. Gold star for sausages! xx

Yep, exactly :D Plus, it's not like it'd be full of random BFPs or first time posters getting lost, like often happens with the "I think I might be pregnant" threads.

I think it's a nice way to keep up with people who have moved to other areas.


----------



## sausages

Yey!! I get a gold star!! :: proud :: :D

Now those who leave us just have to remember to post or message me!! :)


----------



## GraceER

I think it's a really nice idea. So e days the last thing you want to hear is that someone else is pregnant, but actually other times it's nice to know that others who have WTT (sometimes for years!) are finally having their babies, and eventually so will we .


----------



## Pearls18

I love this idea, I always check back in on WTT to see how everyone is getting on but don't like to post out of respect for other's feelings, I've already lost track of so many people x


----------



## Rachie004

Hi MarineWAG, it's nice to see you. How are you getting on? x


----------



## sausages

MarineWAG said:


> I love this idea, I always check back in on WTT to see how everyone is getting on but don't like to post out of respect for other's feelings, I've already lost track of so many people x

Ooh hello, and congratulations! If you pm me your baby deets ill add you. You can be the first!! :D


----------



## Pearls18

Things are well thank you sausages, first tri much harder than last time but cracking on, I don't mind posting here if that's ok we're due 24/12/2013 (although going by my scan it's the 25th.....yep......) not sure if there's anything else lol? x


----------



## wishuwerehere

What a nice idea! I still check back here a lot, wwt is a very friendly board :)
I'm ttc now, just come to end of our first (unsuccessful) cycle :)


----------



## Snufflepop

This is a great idea! Its a shame that people just sort of drift off into ttc and then you never hear about their journeys. I think this will also inspire those of us wtt that one day we will be graduating and adding our own bfps!


----------



## brenn09

This is a sweet idea- although I don't think a lot of ladies come back here to check regularly once they've left us! Almost every one who was WTT with me last year has moved on, and a huge number of them even have babies now, but I don't see them in here ever. Now that we know about it, maybe the upcoming graduates will come back!


----------



## kksy9b

I love this idea! I wasn't a part of the WTT community for very long, but you ladies sure did make it easier! I check back often but don't really post anymore as I don't want it to come off as insensitive or anything.

AFM, my DH and I are currently in the tww of our first cycle. Seems like this whole journey is lots of waiting, but in the end will be worth it!


----------



## Rachie004

I remember you kksy9b! Good luck and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## younglove

Hi! :wave: I was in WTT for a year and a bit... I recently passed the final exam toward my designation and got the OK from my doctor to start TTC. So this is our first cycle TTC!

I really do missed the community-feel of the WTT board. I'm hoping to come back here again one day when we are WTT again!

I look forward to hearing updates from fellow-WTTers!


----------



## sausages

Oh hurray! So glad to hear from you guys. I'm like, "I remember you! And you! And you!" Yey! Ill update this after work. :)


----------



## sausages

Okay dokay, i updated the thread and made it a wee bit prettier too. :) Come on all you grads, we want to stalk... um... congratulate you!!


----------



## Rachie004

This is awesome sausages, it looks fab. Well done you :)


----------



## kksy9b

Love the new layout! You've done a great job sausages!


----------



## Elpis_x

Love the new first post, it looks so good! Great job sausages :D


----------



## x Zaly x

I like this thread, its a very good idea, i love to stalk:blush: x


----------



## younglove

I just wanted to update everyone on my recent news -- I'm newly pregnant, only 7 weeks along! I'm a bit anxious (hoping for a sticky bean), but excited! :) 

I'd love to hear how everyone else from WTT is doing as well!


----------



## Pearls18

Congrats younglove, wonderful news xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations younglove!! H&H 9 months to you!

AFM, we are heading into our third month after two unsuccessful cycles. My ovulation, which is typically like clockwork, was, of course, early in May and late in June, so our timing has been a bit off. Feeling very positive and hopeful however that we will get our BFP in the next few months.

I hope you ladies are all doing well and look forward to hearing updates!


----------



## Pearls18

kksy9b said:


> Congratulations younglove!! H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> AFM, we are heading into our third month after two unsuccessful cycles. My ovulation, which is typically like clockwork, was, of course, early in May and late in June, so our timing has been a bit off. Feeling very positive and hopeful however that we will get our BFP in the next few months.
> 
> I hope you ladies are all doing well and look forward to hearing updates!

Congrats on your move over to TTC, hope it happens soon for you :)


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations younglove! xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I LOVE this thread!! I love to keep up with everyone, but always lose them in TTC/1st Trimester.. So neat!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Here to update (forgot about this thread!) i am pregnant! Due 28th feb 2014.
Good luck to everyone wtt x


----------



## sausages

younglove said:


> I just wanted to update everyone on my recent news -- I'm newly pregnant, only 7 weeks along! I'm a bit anxious (hoping for a sticky bean), but excited! :)
> 
> I'd love to hear how everyone else from WTT is doing as well!

Oh my goodness, that was quick! Congratulations to you!! :) So when are you due? :)


----------



## sausages

kksy9b said:


> Congratulations younglove!! H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> AFM, we are heading into our third month after two unsuccessful cycles. My ovulation, which is typically like clockwork, was, of course, early in May and late in June, so our timing has been a bit off. Feeling very positive and hopeful however that we will get our BFP in the next few months.
> 
> I hope you ladies are all doing well and look forward to hearing updates!

Thanks for the update hun! Typical sods law with the wonky O dates. Hopefully you will get it bang on this cycle. :)


----------



## sausages

wishuwerehere said:


> Here to update (forgot about this thread!) i am pregnant! Due 28th feb 2014.
> Good luck to everyone wtt x

Yey!! Congratulations hun, please keep us updated with news. Especially if you decide to find out the sex! :)


----------



## younglove

sausages said:


> younglove said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to update everyone on my recent news -- I'm newly pregnant, only 7 weeks along! I'm a bit anxious (hoping for a sticky bean), but excited! :)
> 
> I'd love to hear how everyone else from WTT is doing as well!
> 
> Oh my goodness, that was quick! Congratulations to you!! :) So when are you due? :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm due February 18th! :cloud9:

We're very excited and hoping for a sticky bean.

I hope you're all doing well! xox


----------



## Girly922

Oh wow, what a lovely idea. 

I check back every now again to see how the ladies still here are doing, but don't really post much. I think it's a fab way to keep track of each other :)

We're currently expecting our first, due 20th October and we're team yellow.


----------



## sausages

Girly922 said:


> Oh wow, what a lovely idea.
> 
> I check back every now again to see how the ladies still here are doing, but don't really post much. I think it's a fab way to keep track of each other :)
> 
> We're currently expecting our first, due 20th October and we're team yellow.

Congratulations sweetie! I have added your deets to the first post. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi everyone! So excited to announce that I got my BFP this morning! No due date yet or anything but will post once I know! Thanks :)


----------



## Rachie004

Wooo, Congratulations kksy9b - that is wonderful news :) xxx


----------



## brenn09

kksy9b said:


> Hi everyone! So excited to announce that I got my BFP this morning! No due date yet or anything but will post once I know! Thanks :)

Congratulations!! How long were you ttc, just for my own curiosity and because I hoard information :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kksy9b said:


> Hi everyone! So excited to announce that I got my BFP this morning! No due date yet or anything but will post once I know! Thanks :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks everyone! 

Brenn- This was our third month. The main thing we did differently was I didn't obsess about what cycle day I was on. Instead we DTD every day with fertile CM. I don't temp or use OPKs the first two months I was trying to guess OV date and was off both months. This last I just listened to my body. Good luck in your TTC journey! Keep us updated!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh- went to the doctor today to confirm...due date is April 1,2014


----------



## sausages

kksy9b said:


> Oh- went to the doctor today to confirm...due date is April 1,2014

Massive congratulations Hun! You can have a lot of fun with people with that due date!! ;)


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks sausages! That's what the nurse was saying ...could definitely have some fun LOL :)


----------



## sausages

Congratulations brenn09!! :D


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Brenn!!! That is so exciting!


----------



## brenn09

I'm right behind you kksy9b!!! :happydance: Due the 5th of April and still can't quite believe it!!


----------



## sarahfh

Congrats Brenn! So happy for you, you've been WTT for so long!


----------



## brenn09

Thank you, sarahfh, it does seem like I've been here forever. I miss the forum, but getting my bfp and knowing we did it right (for us) made the whole wait worth every single second.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah :) I'm definitely here for the long hall, around 4 years, so it's nice to see long term waiters going over to pregnancy and beyond :)


----------



## kksy9b

Yea!! Early April is a great time for a baby! I'll have to start stalking your journal so I can keep up with how you are doing! I'm glad that you feel so great with your decision to wait and now with the pregnancy. My DH and I are right there with you. We've been together 10 years this year and married for over 5 1/2...its been a long wait but so happy we've done it this way...definitely the right decision for us!

sarahfh- hang in there! Speaking from experience- it will go by much faster than you may think. I hope your wait goes quickly for you and that you get to really enjoy the time between!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats brenn! I remember being in WTT with you last year, it's really nice to see your bfp! 

Kksy9b is right sarahfh, it's definitely worth the wait to know you've got to where you want/need to be before starting your little family. And it really can go by so quickly! Lol. I'm so glad we waited. We've still got a lot to do, but we're in a good position now to have a baby.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah, I've been here 18 months already so I know the wait will be worth it, just finding it tough at the moment. If we were to use enough of our spare cash after bills to enjoy ourselves I would be here another 2 years on top so just got to grit my teeth and wait for 2017/18 to come along. It's boring but hopefully it will pay off and I won't regret waiting so long :)


----------



## sausages

Good luck islas_mummy!! X


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Brenn!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh yea! Another graduate! Good luck!


----------



## sausages

Good luck to you x Zaly x !! :D


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Zaly! I hope your TTC journey is a short one!


----------



## EmmaLK

Lovely idea - I hope to be on that front page one day!


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats to all those with BFP's!!! So exciting :)!


----------



## Elpis_x

Congratulations to everyone who's got their BFPs and to everyone who's moved over to TTC :happydance:

Bren - I'm SO happy you got your BFP so quickly. I honestly really respect how dedicated you were for waiting for the right time for your family, you give me hope that one day my name will be in that first post!


----------



## Rachie004

*sniff* I need to move over to NTNP. I don't want to leave WTT though :(


----------



## loeylo

Congrats Rachie, and everyone who has had their bfp/ has moved to ttc/ntnp!


----------



## sausages

Best of luck to you Cha3!!! :)


----------



## sausages

I've added you rachie!! Good luck Hun!!!!! Xx


----------



## Cha3

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## brenn09

Update: I'm due April 7, 2014! Dating ultrasound moved us back two day!


----------



## sausages

brenn09 said:


> Update: I'm due April 7, 2014! Dating ultrasound moved us back two day!

Changed it hun. :) I had my dates move a few times when i've been preggo. I think it's accurate to +/- 3 days, so you were probably right with your original date anyway. :)


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Moving over to ntnp as of next month. :happydance:

I have no doubt I will still lurk on wtt! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I will be TTC after 9/6 as well. My wedding is in 11 days!


----------



## sausages

Added you both! :)

Future Mrs Zindel, i bet you're beside yourself with excitement!!!! x


----------



## Meemz26

I think that this thread is awesome ;)

Congratulations to everyone who moved on.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

sausages said:


> Added you both! :)
> 
> Future Mrs Zindel, i bet you're beside yourself with excitement!!!! x

I am!!! It's so weird to say that Next weekend I'll be married!!!


----------



## ac2010

I've moved from WTT to TTC.


----------



## Rachie004

Sorry to mess around but I'd like to move back to WTT please.

Work is a superb contraceptive :rolleyes:


----------



## sausages

ac2010 said:


> I've moved from WTT to TTC.

Added you hun, good luck! :)


----------



## sausages

Rachie004 said:


> Sorry to mess around but I'd like to move back to WTT please.
> 
> Work is a superb contraceptive :rolleyes:

Oh no, i hope you're okay! I took you off. :flower:


----------



## Rachie004

It's fine sausages, it seemed sensbible to wait until our time again but now I'm in the same position as last month, fertile and not preventing again so I don't what we're doing :p


----------



## su_grad2007

I think this is a wonderful idea. I've been with my husband for 4 years and married for 2.5 and I've pretty much been wtt the entire time we've been married. Finally we are within a year of being able to start trying and I would love to see people who have made it through wtt and are now ttc or have gotten a bfp. It reminds me that the wait will eventually end and we will eventually have the baby we have waited so long for.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi everyone! Just checking in to see how you ladies are doing. Any news from the NTNP and TTC gals? Things for me are going well. I'm 16 weeks and we have our gender scan in another month! In any case, hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to seeing more of the WTTers move over!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KKSY- I moved over in September and got my :bfp: the first month trying at 11dpo.. I'm about 4+4 right now, so it's still really early. Going in for my first scan on 11/5!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations canthrdlywait!! 

I'm still waiting for LO to arrive at the moment. Due on Sunday and beyond impatient! :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You are so close girly!!


----------



## Girly922

It goes soo quick!! Until the last 2 weeks that is. Lol. 

Enjoy every minute of it. Pregnancy is truly one of the most amazing feelings in the world. Even with all the aches, pains, sickness etc. :cloud9:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know. I am so elated to be pregnant. I can't wait to have a baby =]


----------



## Rachie004

Well, after much confusion about what we were doing, I got my BFP on 24/09.

I know sausages already knows this, just wanted to update everyone else :) xx

I really miss the WTT section, there isn't any of the constant hysteria!


----------



## MellyH

Congrats guys, I can't wait until this is me!!


----------



## Pearls18

Rachie004 said:


> Well, after much confusion about what we were doing, I got my BFP on 24/09.
> 
> I know sausages already knows this, just wanted to update everyone else :) xx
> 
> I really miss the WTT section, there isn't any of the constant hysteria!

Haha I hear ya!!! I still check in on WTT everyday, but not previous pregnancy forums funnily enough lol.

Everything is progressing nicely with me, second tri was a breeze I have to say *touch wood* not doing too bad at the moment....all on track for a home birth still, a new home birth team has been set up so I've been getting very personal lovely care, even appointments at home which is unusual for this area. Nearly finished buying everything, just need to set up the bedroom.


----------



## Rachie004

I can't believe how pregnant you are now MarineWAG - I'm glad everything is going well for you.

I think I want to homebirth, I'm struggling to decide between home and a birth centre but I'm leaning more towards the homebirth! Your experience sounds lovely :) xx


----------



## Pearls18

Rachie004 said:


> I can't believe how pregnant you are now MarineWAG - I'm glad everything is going well for you.
> 
> I think I want to homebirth, I'm struggling to decide between home and a birth centre but I'm leaning more towards the homebirth! Your experience sounds lovely :) xx

I'm sure either would be lovely, if there was a birthing centre here I would have found it difficult to choose but it's either a massive, oversubscribed poorly rated hospital or home...that was easy lol. Congrats on your BFP :) xx


----------



## sausages

MarineWAG said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how pregnant you are now MarineWAG - I'm glad everything is going well for you.
> 
> I think I want to homebirth, I'm struggling to decide between home and a birth centre but I'm leaning more towards the homebirth! Your experience sounds lovely :) xx
> 
> I'm sure either would be lovely, if there was a birthing centre here I would have found it difficult to choose but it's either a massive, oversubscribed poorly rated hospital or home...that was easy lol. Congrats on your BFP :) xxClick to expand...

Oh my goodness how have you got to 30+ weeks so fast?!?!?!?!? :wacko:

So pleased everything is going well. :)


----------



## tverb84

Meemz26 said:


> I think that this thread is awesome ;)
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who moved on.

It is pretty cool.Hopefully I'll be ttc eventually. :dust:


----------



## Buttercup84

Just adding myself! Nice to see some BFPs from ladies who used to post in here, hoping to be able to add myself to the list soon :flower:
Are you TTC or NTNP?
TTC
Month you graduated to TTC/NTNP
Technically July but was too late in my cycle to actually TTC so August!


----------



## sausages

Buttercup84 said:


> Just adding myself! Nice to see some BFPs from ladies who used to post in here, hoping to be able to add myself to the list soon :flower:
> Are you TTC or NTNP?
> TTC
> Month you graduated to TTC/NTNP
> Technically July but was too late in my cycle to actually TTC so August!

Added you Hun, best of luck!! :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh and I know Zaly and CantHrdlyWait just got their BFPs recently as they both post in one of the same TTC threads as me :thumbup:


----------



## sausages

Buttercup84 said:


> Ooh and I know Zaly and CantHrdlyWait just got their BFPs recently as they both post in one of the same TTC threads as me :thumbup:

Oooh that's so exciting!!! Woudl you mind asking them if i can add their BFP's to the thread? 

CONGRATULATIONS GIRLS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

you can add me to the :bfp: list!


----------



## sausages

CantHrdlyWait said:


> you can add me to the :bfp: list!

Yeah !! What's your due date? X


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Due 6/22!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations canthrdlywait!!its always so exciting hearing about new BFPs!! How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## Rachie004

I'm due May 31st :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kksy- I'm doing well so far. I get little bouts of nausea here and there but they never seem to last too long (thank god!) I ran a marathon at 3+6 but i've been taking it pretty easy since then. I plan on walking on the treadmill each day. I fear gaining a ton of weight!


----------



## sausages

Rachie004 said:


> I'm due May 31st :)

I could have sworn i'd added you already! Obviously i'm just mental... :wacko:


----------



## MellyH

Congrats on the marathon!! I am training for my first half, I'm very excited.


----------



## Rachie004

sausages said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due May 31st :)
> 
> I could have sworn i'd added you already! Obviously i'm just mental... :wacko:Click to expand...

That's okay sausages, it only just occurred to me when I saw Canthrdlywait's due date that I hadn't posted mine. 

I'll try not to have to change out of the section again :p We saw Emmet the embryo on Saturday with a lovely heartbeat so I'm feeling really positive :D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cool Melly! They are addicting.. I did 9 half's before I did my full!


----------



## Rachie004

I'm really keen to get back into my running, I did my half at 7dpo although was still convinced that I hadn't ovulated at that point :p It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had :D


----------



## sausages

Emmet the embryo - love it!!! :D

I am getting into running too! I am only up to 4 miles so far and i am kind of interval training - doing 0.4 miles slow, then 0.2 fast. I can see an improvement on my heart rate monitor app though. It's really encouraging! I just hate these awful dark nights now, i wouldn't dare run in the dark. 

OMG! A marathon is amazing!!! I can't imagine ever being at that point, i bet it's such a huge buzz!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sausages - it would have been better had I not found out I was pregnant 3 days before the race I trained for 4.5 months for!! I was so stressed out that I was going to harm myself! All in all it went well, but I was insanely slow!


----------



## Rachie004

Well done sausages! Interval training is awesome and a fab way to get your fitness levels up fast :D 4 miles is kinda 1/3 of a half marathon and everyone has to start somewhere xx


----------



## Girly922

Just to update. My little girl arrived yesterday (8 days late) 28/10/13 at 09.41 weighing 7lb 10oz and was most definitely worth the wait!! She is perfection, but I'm biased. Lol.


----------



## luvmyfam

CantHrdlyWait said:


> you can add me to the :bfp: list!

CONGRATS:happydance:!!!!!!!!!!! H/H 9 months to you :hugs:.


----------



## Rachie004

Woo, congratulations Girly! xxx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Girly!!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations girly!! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies. 

This is Baby Violet :) 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/AC8ABA6B-F635-407E-A936-49508504CDF7-37059-000018B99A976D34_zps7ba7b380.jpg


----------



## kksy9b

She is absolutely adorable!! Congratulations again!


----------



## tverb84

Girly922 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> This is Baby Violet :)
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/AC8ABA6B-F635-407E-A936-49508504CDF7-37059-000018B99A976D34_zps7ba7b380.jpg


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute congrats. :thumbup: <3 I can't wait to have my own whenever that is.


----------



## Rachie004

Oh my ovaries! She is beautiful <3 Congratulations again :D xx


----------



## sausages

Oh girly, congratulations!!! Violet is absolutely gorgeous!! You must be bursting with pride!! :D


----------



## Girly922

Thank you!! We really are! Can't believe how perfect she is!!


----------



## Amalee

Hi ladies! Just wanted to give an update that I got a :bfp:!! Due July 2014 :happydance:


----------



## schmetterling

Congratulations!!! :) Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Amalee

Thank you! And congratulations to all the new mommies and mommies-to-be!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations amalee! I'm glad that it happened quickly for you! H&H 9 months!


----------



## tverb84

Amalee said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to give an update that I got a :bfp:!! Due July 2014 :happydance:

Congrats. :)


----------



## Rachie004

Woo, congrats Amalee :D


----------



## mara16jade

Must be something in the water....and I drank it!

I got a super faint positive yesterday, and today got a nice one on FRER and a digital that said: Pregnant!!!!!! I'm in shock. :D


----------



## mara16jade

Amalee said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to give an update that I got a :bfp:!! Due July 2014 :happydance:

I can't even believe I'm saying this, but me too!!! Some calculators have me as July 18th or 19th, and one had August 1st. Hmmm :shrug:


----------



## Pearls18

mara16jade said:


> Amalee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just wanted to give an update that I got a :bfp:!! Due July 2014 :happydance:
> 
> I can't even believe I'm saying this, but me too!!! Some calculators have me as July 18th or 19th, and one had August 1st. Hmmm :shrug:Click to expand...

Congrats lovely thrilled for you all. Do you have regular cycles? When was your last cycle? If you have regular 28-ish day cycles then you are 2 weeks pregnant from the day of your missed period, add 38 and that's your due date (for now) :)


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Mara!


----------



## Rachie004

Ooo another one, fantastic news mara! 

I think this thread should be renamed a lucky one - we all seem to get knocked up so fast!


----------



## Amalee

mara16jade said:


> Must be something in the water....and I drank it!
> 
> I got a super faint positive yesterday, and today got a nice one on FRER and a digital that said: Pregnant!!!!!! I'm in shock. :D

Ahh!! :happydance: Congrats!! Have you told OH yet?


----------



## sausages

Wow!!! Congratulations to both of you! I will update the first post now. Awesome news!!! :D

Just let me know when you know the exact date of your EDD and i will edit to add it. 

:happydance:


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats Amalee and mara16jade!


----------



## callypygous

Hi ladies, I was in the WTT October group, and well.. I was very fortunate and happy to announce I got a BFP on October 29th, due July 2014. I was told I had endometriosis and that it would probably take me a long time to conceive, and possibly require surgery - so I hope that story can help others in similar positions see there is hope to conceive naturally (although for months now I was following a particular diet and not drinking caffeine to help things along). I'm just praying for a sticky bean now.

Congrats to all the other mummies and mummies to be! What a great journey we all are on :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Great news callyypgous! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## sausages

callypygous said:


> Hi ladies, I was in the WTT October group, and well.. I was very fortunate and happy to announce I got a BFP on October 29th, due July 2014. I was told I had endometriosis and that it would probably take me a long time to conceive, and possibly require surgery - so I hope that story can help others in similar positions see there is hope to conceive naturally (although for months now I was following a particular diet and not drinking caffeine to help things along). I'm just praying for a sticky bean now.
> 
> Congrats to all the other mummies and mummies to be! What a great journey we all are on :happydance:

YEY! Congratulations to you too!! :D

:happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Congrats to everyone with :bfp:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow lots of October ladies pregnant now, congrats to u all. I was also in the October wtt. My post wtt story not so great unfortunately. So my zoladex for endo wore off on Oct 11th, that was 5 weeks ago tomorrow. Still no sign of ovulation. And unfortunately my pain has returned....this means at the minute we can't bd so no chances of being caught if I were to o. I'm just hoping that the pains coming back is a sign I'm getting my hormones bk. 

I hope I can join u ladies soon in getting that bfp but right now I'm barely getting a line at all on an opk. So happy for u girls u all deserve it xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

What a lovely idea for a thread. Fingers crossed for all you TTC, and congrats to you with bfps


----------



## MellyH

My goodness! So many BFPs!!! Congrats to everyone :D


----------



## Hollynesss

I guess I can be added to this list now :D Today is CD2 of my first official TTC cycle :happydance:


----------



## schmetterling

Hey ladies! We are on our first cycle ttc. Just waiting to ovulate! It's still surreal. Hoping for a quick bfp but with breastfeeding in the mix I have no idea what to expect. Good luck to others starting ttc!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

itsnowmyturn said:


> Wow lots of October ladies pregnant now, congrats to u all. I was also in the October wtt. My post wtt story not so great unfortunately. So my zoladex for endo wore off on Oct 11th, that was 5 weeks ago tomorrow. Still no sign of ovulation. And unfortunately my pain has returned....this means at the minute we can't bd so no chances of being caught if I were to o. I'm just hoping that the pains coming back is a sign I'm getting my hormones bk.
> 
> I hope I can join u ladies soon in getting that bfp but right now I'm barely getting a line at all on an opk. So happy for u girls u all deserve it xx

Well little update. Af came on saturday so I'm cycle day 3 today. I must have od and not realised. I suspected I had with my temps staying higher, I usually have around 36.3 and it stayed at around 36.6 for ages. I didn't get a pos opk but I got a faint line that faded so I suspected I had caught the end of it. From cm and temps I think my lp was 11 days so I will see next month. Won't mind an 11 day lp because its less of a wait to miss or get af lol.

Welcome over to the darkside hollyness x


----------



## MellyH

I've heard a lot of people don't get 'positive' OPKs in the sense that the line is darker than the control line, so you might just have to judge what is darkest for you.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Na this was a faint line so probably the tail end of the positive, I hadn't tested in a while and only tested because I was getting some cm, never got egg white though so I thought my body was trying to o but hadn't managed it but probably did. 

Ur right though I have to figure out what happens with my body, I never noticed my cervix changing, seemed to stay low and closed. Will wait and see


----------



## Amalee

Is this the first period since coming off the medication? I know that after child birth, hormones are all over the place, so some women get their first period without ovulating, then their body regulates and they begin properly ovulating after that. Maybe it's something like that with you. At least you've got a period out of the way though, that's a step in the right direction, right?


----------



## sausages

Sorry i've been MIA. Updated the first post now and wishing the two new TTC'ers the very best of luck with trying. :)


----------



## MelliPaige

The last time I was wtt was in June, right before the 10th (my birthday). 
I was very discouraged then because we were planning to start trying in june, but my husband had just lost his job and our TTC plans were going to be pushed back for a few more months, if not years. 

BUT my clockwork period was missed, 2 beautiful lines came up, and now we have a healthy little boy due Feb 16!

We had a lot of goals that needed checked off when I found out I was pregnant and we almost have all of them gone now, since our little inspiration came along. My husband has a good job and I'm able to be a stay at home mom, and we only have one more thing that needs to be checked off before we are done with our pre-baby goals--and that's paying off the last bit of debt (besides our mortgage) which we should be able to do right before baby boy makes his big arrival. 

That's my update so far :) it's been a little while, I hope some of you remember me!


----------



## sausages

MelliPaige said:


> The last time I was wtt was in June, right before the 10th (my birthday).
> I was very discouraged then because we were planning to start trying in june, but my husband had just lost his job and our TTC plans were going to be pushed back for a few more months, if not years.
> 
> BUT my clockwork period was missed, 2 beautiful lines came up, and now we have a healthy little boy due Feb 16!
> 
> We had a lot of goals that needed checked off when I found out I was pregnant and we almost have all of them gone now, since our little inspiration came along. My husband has a good job and I'm able to be a stay at home mom, and we only have one more thing that needs to be checked off before we are done with our pre-baby goals--and that's paying off the last bit of debt (besides our mortgage) which we should be able to do right before baby boy makes his big arrival.
> 
> That's my update so far :) it's been a little while, I hope some of you remember me!

Hey, i remember you! Congratulations!! :D Thanks for coming back to update us all, i have added you to the first post. Can't wait to "meet" your little boy in February. :D


----------



## sausages

I did a lil stalking and discovered a few of the TTC ladies are pregnant!!! So far i have added ac2010 who is due on 26th May - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Amalee said:


> Is this the first period since coming off the medication? I know that after child birth, hormones are all over the place, so some women get their first period without ovulating, then their body regulates and they begin properly ovulating after that. Maybe it's something like that with you. At least you've got a period out of the way though, that's a step in the right direction, right?

Yeah first one since off endo meds so wasn't expecting anything to happen anyway that cycle. Glas my body is sorting itself out at last. 

My brother rang me Thursday to tell me his girlfriend is pregnant tha got me a littl upset because they said they weren't trying till Jan obviously moved it forward and got caught on first cycle but I no neither of them have a clue about fertile windows etc. I also have my other brother over this weekend with a 4 year old a 3 year old a s 7 week old so this week has been tough for me but I think its made me more determined to start bd more often to hopefully get caught quicker. i felt like the worlds worst sister when he told me they were expecting again because i felt like well they already have one, she is only 19 and doesn't work and all that so why did they get caught and not me but now its sunk in a little I'm happy they are expanding their family although I do get little jealousy bits and feel like it should be me but I guess when u want something so bad it will be like that anyway. Cuddles with my baby nephew have been lovely though and I can't wait for that with my own


----------



## callypygous

Itsnowmyturn, I have endo and was told I would need specialised surgery if I wanted to conceive by three different private Gynaes. When I first got the news I was inconsolable for a long time, as like most other ladies I always imagined it would come easily for me when the time came. And on top of that, the surgery being recommended was well out of my budget and I didn't have medical insurance. Suddenly every pregnancy announcement around me was a reminder of the difficulties I'd face ahead.

My DH and I got married in June, earlier than we had planned to as we wanted to start trying for a child sooner than originally planned to allow time for possible surgery waiting lists/IVF waiting lists and so on (as I was planning on using national health care). We started trying naturally, I initially with very little hope of success, but just wanting to notch up 6 months of trying so that I could go to the GP to get a referral to a gynae and so on..I'd heard of friends waiting two years or so and I wanted enough time to be able to have two children, god willing! I'd heard success stories of those with endo conceiving naturally and easily, but never believed it would happen to me after having so much medical advice to the contrary.

Lo and behold, I fell pregnant on our 2nd cycle of trying, and recently had an 8 week scan that showed he/she was in the right place. I can't say what will happen for you, because we are all different. I can only say that I look back on my months, heck, years(!) of misery and feel bad for having been upset about something that hadn't happened yet. I tried to keep the faith as we were TTC that it would be possible for me, and somehow it happened. It's still early days, but I'm just amazed it happened in the first place. 

I know it's not easy. Endo is horrible and the misery it gives it's sufferers is so underestimated, but believe it will happen for you. (Easier said than done, my DH always believe we would be ok, and I just thought he was being insensitive). Don't lose the faith and celebrate all the pregnancy announcements knowing soon it enough it will be your own.

I've got my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thank you  I do have some worries about it but I'm staying optimistic and trying to be naive about it. I'm hoping that I can fall within 6 months, if not I'm going to ask to go bk to my gynae and maybe think about more surgery just to see whether I can fall quickly after. I'm very happy for ur pregnancy I bet it was a shock for u xx


----------



## callypygous

Yes, I still can't quite believe it! Not telling anyone aside from DH until 12 weeks just because until then I don't think I'll be able to believe I have been so lucky.

Got my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw I have mixed thoughts about when to tell ppl when i do fall because my brothers have all told ppl straight away but I don't no whether I wud want to because of the increased risk of early mc in the first Fe weeks. Plus it wud depend on when i wud c my family again free I found out because i wud want to tell them face to face not over the phone. 
I no how I'm going to do my facebook announcement but still undecided on family announcement and oh announcement. 
How did u tell ur oh? 

I'm feeling very excited about this cycle, silly ff has me testing on Xmas eve but I will only test if I can say for sure when I ovulated, if i cant Il go from the last low temp I have and will wait 3 weeks lol


----------



## callypygous

I woke up in the middle of the night from a dream I was pregnant, on the same day AF was due and I didn't feel the usual heaviness that I get when AF is coming. Let alone the heavy cramps. I had some mild cramping, but nothing like usual. I impulsively did a test at 3am and was so in shock. I was just repeating the word 'what?!' and crying. 

DH was worried something was wrong, and I told him right away that I had a BFP. He laughed and said 'See? I told you there was no need to worry!' and gave me a massive hug. 

Still, that's only half the battle, but my scan last week gave me a lot of reassurance :)

Got my fingers crossed Santa gives you what you wish for this year :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol bless him he must have had so many different emotions from thinking something was wrong to knowing u were pregnant to needing sleep haha. 

I'm starting to opk today so will wait and see really x


----------



## callypygous

Lol yes I wish I could have take the time to do a nice surprise for him, but I was so overwhelmed with emotion there was no way of hiding it when I went back to bed. I wanted to shout it from the rooftops at that stage, haha.

Looking forward to seeing your updates :) xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well iv been getting some crampy pulling. I got it last month as well probably about a week before o but can't be certain of o date, based on my temps it looked like an 11 day lp but me and ff have a 10 day difference. 

Opk was ghost white but will keep tesing till Friday then will have the weekend off everything but temping


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww I didn't know there was a graduates thread! I was Wtt last December after my bcp was doing wonky things, we decided to chart as prevention instead of staying on the hormones. Well that turned into ntnp after a few months and then in June we got our bfp! 

I really enjoyed my time on these boards and the great advice I got when my body was being all over the map! 

Baby dust to you all when the time is right!


----------



## Amalee

Congrats outlilflu! I'm so impressed with you for being team yellow, you must have incredible will power!



callypygous said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night from a dream I was pregnant, on the same day AF was due and I didn't feel the usual heaviness that I get when AF is coming. Let alone the heavy cramps. I had some mild cramping, but nothing like usual. I impulsively did a test at 3am and was so in shock. I was just repeating the word 'what?!' and crying.
> 
> DH was worried something was wrong, and I told him right away that I had a BFP. He laughed and said 'See? I told you there was no need to worry!' and gave me a massive hug.

I don't think I'd heard your story before, that's so sweet!

I had my first scan today, and everything looks perfect! I was measuring a few days behind (8 + 1 or 2), but that didn't surprise me since my cycles aren't super regular, and it took so long for me to get a positive test result. I've told my two brothers and a co-worker, and will tell the rest of the family either Sunday or the following Thursday!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ooo very exciting. I'm pretty sure my cycle is regulating now. I'm cd11 and getting what I believe is egg white cm, this time last cycle it was hopeless didn't get anything until 18 then it went and came back 30. 

No bd today though as oh is ill and I went home early from work not well. Both feeling better so will be on it tomorrow and hopefully I wont o until later this week x


----------



## Rachie004

itsnowmyturn said:


> Ooo very exciting. I'm pretty sure my cycle is regulating now. I'm cd11 and getting what I believe is egg white cm, this time last cycle it was hopeless didn't get anything until 18 then it went and came back 30.
> 
> No bd today though as oh is ill and I went home early from work not well. Both feeling better so will be on it tomorrow and hopefully I wont o until later this week x

Tell him to man up and lie there and take it :haha:


----------



## callypygous

I can't wait to see scan piccies Amalee! And yes that date does make sense, I remember I got my BFP a few days before you and I am 9 weeks today :) Although I think at my next scan they may actually measure me slightly ahead. At my 8 week scan the bean measured 230mm and when I got home I read online that's what 9 weeks usually measures. So I'm a little confused until I go for my next scan at 11 weeks, but it would make sense as my supposed O date was days after we had last DTD so I wondered if I had o'd early or not :)

The next 3 weeks cannot go by quick enough, I just want to be out of first tri and be able to start enjoying being pregnant, while being able to share the news with my family. It's been so hard keeping it a secret!


----------



## MellyH

Congrats Amalee on the awesome scan! Yayyy!

callypygous - hopefully the next three weeks fly by.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw all sounds lovely x


----------



## sausages

OurLilFlu said:


> Aww I didn't know there was a graduates thread! I was Wtt last December after my bcp was doing wonky things, we decided to chart as prevention instead of staying on the hormones. Well that turned into ntnp after a few months and then in June we got our bfp!
> 
> I really enjoyed my time on these boards and the great advice I got when my body was being all over the map!
> 
> Baby dust to you all when the time is right!


Congratulations to you!!!! :happydance: If you let me know your EDD i will add you to the first page if you like? x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh sure it's feb 21! Countdown is on!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow not long!! X


----------



## EmmyReece

I've made the move over to ttc too :happydance: hubby was worried about me being so far gone when we fly to turkey that we'd need dr's approval, but he's happy to go for it as of this cycle (af started today) :yipee:


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news emmy! I hope you're posting your BFP soon!!


----------



## callypygous

Awww congrats and lots of baby :dust: Emmy! xxx


----------



## MellyH

Good luck Emmy!!


----------



## sausages

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh sure it's feb 21! Countdown is on!

Squeee!! Not long at all hun! :D I've added you now, sorry it took a while. I don't come on here as much anymore, but i do like to keep looking at this thread. :)


----------



## sausages

EmmyReece said:


> I've made the move over to ttc too :happydance: hubby was worried about me being so far gone when we fly to turkey that we'd need dr's approval, but he's happy to go for it as of this cycle (af started today) :yipee:

Yey! I wish you the best of luck hun. I hope your journey is short and sweet and i can update you with a BFP soon. xxx


----------



## schmetterling

Got my bfp on Friday so moving over to first trimester! :)


----------



## Pearls18

Please send me labour vibes ladies. DH has just found out he's got to be back at work for January 6th and then middle of January could be sent away for work for 9 weeks so the quicker baby gets here the more time he will have with us before he goes :( I had mild contractions every 10 mins last night but they stopped and I have had nothing since. Please come this week little one!!! (Would be nice to be on the mend before Xmas too!!)


----------



## MellyH

*labour vibes labour vibes labour vibes*


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sending labor vibes MarineWAG!!!!


----------



## Rachie004

Lots of labour vibes MarineWag - I was thinking of you earlier and got excited about your home birth, I really hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Schmetterling! :happydance:

And labour vibes to MarineWAG!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amalee

Good luck MarineWAG! Sending labor-y thoughts your way. I hope your DH gets a couple weeks with your new LO!


----------



## MelliPaige

Had my 3D ultrasound yesterday, isn't he beautiful?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pearls18

Thanks for the vibes ladies it must have helped because DS2 was born yesterday at 7am weighing 7lb 8oz delivered by hubby after about an hour of established labour as MW didn't arrive on time!!


----------



## Hollynesss

MelliPaige, he is gorgeous! <3

MarineWAG- Congrats!!! Your son and I share a birthday! :)


----------



## callypygous

Mellipage - adorable!

and congrats MarineWag! Can we see a photo?


----------



## Teilana

Congrats MarineWAG!


----------



## Rachie004

Aw, that is amazing MarineWag. I was thinking about you yesterday and was hoping that something had happened for you! 

Huge congratulations xx


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!! Happy to hear that he arrived when your DH was still there!!

And he is beautiful Melli!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Please can I join the list of WTT graduates? :D CD1 of my first TTC cycle was yesterday. Still can't quite believe it...!

Congratulations MarineWAG :D I bet he's gorgeous :) Glad your hubby gets to spend some time with him now!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Mrs. Eleflump! Hope it is a short TTC journey for you!


----------



## Pearls18

Removed photos x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

He is adorable!!

Af showed up today onto cycle number 3 for me x


----------



## kksy9b

Oh he is adorable!!! Does your oldest love being a big brother? I love the matching pajamas :) congratulations again!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

OMG marine!!! So precious!!!!


----------



## Rachie004

He's beautiful MarineWag!

Massive congratulations again :D xx


----------



## tverb84

MarineWAG said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> Mellipage - adorable!
> 
> and congrats MarineWag! Can we see a photo?
> 
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab73/Stacey231187/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps112e5380.jpg
> 
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab73/Stacey231187/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf5880892.jpg
> 
> Thanks everyone, good luck Mrs Efflelump I'm very excited for you :)Click to expand...

Awwwwwwww he's so cute. <3


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

MarineWAG, both of your little boys are so perfect :) You are a very lucky lady, congratulations to you :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I don't know if this thread is still going, since I was the last to post on it ages ago...but I got my BFP yesterday at 12dpo, so I'm 3+6 today, EDD October 7th.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Congrats Mrs eleflump
Happy and health 9 months x


----------



## Pearls18

Aww congratulations that's wonderful news x


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations Mrs Eleflump, wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Buttercup84

I can be added to the bfp list now :D got mine on 31/12/13 and I'm due 12/9/14. Will be finding out the gender at 20 weeks :)


----------



## Pearls18

And can I just say to all those getting BFPs now I think autumn is the best time for babies lol :)


----------



## Pearls18

Buttercup84 said:


> I can be added to the bfp list now :D got mine on 31/12/13 and I'm due 12/9/14. Will be finding out the gender at 20 weeks :)

Congrats :flower:


----------



## RandaPanda

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I don't know if this thread is still going, since I was the last to post on it ages ago...but I got my BFP yesterday at 12dpo, so I'm 3+6 today, EDD October 7th.

That's fantastic! Congratulations :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Buttercup84 said:


> I can be added to the bfp list now :D got mine on 31/12/13 and I'm due 12/9/14. Will be finding out the gender at 20 weeks :)

Congratulations, Buttercup!!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations buttercup! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Amalee

I love this thread! It always has such happy news. 

MarineWAG - So happy to hear your husband was home for the birth! It must have been so special to have him catch the baby - I hope you weren't too stressed out that the midwife didn't make it!

Mrs Eleflump - Wonderful news, congratulations! That's great that you got your BFP so quickly! :D

Buttercup - Congrats on the BFP! Have a great 9 months!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations to the new BFPs!! It is always so exciting to hear such happy news! H&H 9 months to you both!


----------



## Rachie004

Fantastic news Mrs Elefump and Buttercup!

Congratulations!!

I love this thread, it's so nice to see those who we were waiting with move on in their jounery xx


----------



## Pearls18

I'm not sure whether to become a WTT post graduate now lol.....!


----------



## Amalee

Oh, Sausages... I forgot to update my due date! It's July 14th :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Amalee I can't believe ur 16 weeks gone. Btw iv started my journal now like u suggested x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you ladies xxx

I hope all of the ladies still WTT or TTC have short, sweet journeys. I never thought I would, so you can never tell.


----------



## Amalee

itsnowmyturn said:


> Amalee I can't believe ur 16 weeks gone. Btw iv started my journal now like u suggested x

I know, it's crazy, isn't it? I feel like it's just flying by. Glad to hear you've started one! I'll go searching for it now :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hows bump coming along now? Are u showing much? Xx


----------



## angiepie

I'm a graduate after 3 years waiting, just got my BFP on cycle 1 yesterday. Extra special as I have PCOS. :D


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations! Happy to hear it happened so quickly for you. H&H 9 months!


----------



## tverb84

Wow so many bfp's. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Yay! That is great news Angie! I am now in the TWW of our first cycle and I'm sooooo hoping it happens for us on the first cycle too x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aaaaaaah, Angie, so happy it happened so quickly for you :D Congratulations!


----------



## Amalee

Ahhh, congrats Angie! So much good news recently in her! :D

Itsnowmyturn, no bump as of yet! I'm eagerly waiting though.


----------



## MelliPaige

My little guy will be here soon! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Its coming up so soon Melli! Keep us updated!


----------



## Rachie004

Weeeeee! Angiepie! Absolutely fabulous news :D Congratulations xx


----------



## Hollynesss

Itsnowmyturn, you have a journal?! Link, please!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I don't no how to link it holly. It shud be one of the first on the TTC journal page because I just updated, its got a long title
TTC with endo and other medical issues, i wont let it stop me, its now my turn

How are u doing holly?


----------



## Amalee

You know, there are probably a lot of ladies who'd love to stay updated on your progress! If you put it in your signature, it'll be a lot easier for them to find it. I feel terrible that I missed out for so long! Here's a link for you: Itsnowmyturn's journal

If you want to share it with anyone else or put it in your sign, you can copy and paste this, just delete the ~ [~URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2095215-ttc-endo-other-medical-issues-wont-let-stop-me-its-now-my-turn.html"]*Itsnowmyturn's journal*[/URL]. Then you can change the bold part to say whatever you want :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks , i will do it next time im on the laptop. Tbh its onlt really this cycle that iv started using it. Not a lot on there right now but I intend to keep adding to it now. ts a good vent


----------



## angiepie

Thanks everyone!


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Elefump, Buttercup and Angie! Amazing news!! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

YAY! Angie!!! I remember your posts from WTT. Congrats!!!


----------



## MellyH

I can't believe how far along some of the graduates are! Hopefully this is some of us in a few months.


----------



## MelliPaige

MellyH said:


> I can't believe how far along some of the graduates are! Hopefully this is some of us in a few months.

I felt like the wtt took forever, and the TTC, and the wtt again...but now that I'm pregnant everything has flown by..
I can't believe ill have him soon..it's surreal.


----------



## MellyH

It's only a few weeks away Melli! It must be surreal.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Time seems to go so quickly when ur not the one pregnant, my brothers gf is 12 weeks already, not that long ago it seems that she fond out!!


----------



## schmetterling

Congrats on the bfp's ladies!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## MelliPaige

Leo Matthew was born on his due date February 16, 2014..6 pounds 13 and a half oz and 20inches long. He's perfect! 
At 3 days old he was down to 6 pounds 8 oz but by 9 days old he weighed a whopping 7 pounds 6 oz!

My iPad wont let me upload a picture right now but there's one on the last page of my journal if you want to see my little monster, ill have to warn you though he's pretty handsome.


----------



## tverb84

Awww congrats.


----------



## Girly922

Huge congrats Melli!! Isn't it the most amazing feeling?! Enjoy every minute of him, they grow out of the newborn stage soo quick!! Lol.


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Melli! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Melli!!!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Thanks everyone! 
I just love every inch of him :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tverb84

Awww he's so cute.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## luvmyfam

So adorable Mellie! Congrats :)!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

How are you KKSY? I see you are nearing the end yourself!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi! I'm doing really well, thanks for asking! I've been pretty fortunate so far and am not too uncomfortable which is nice! We should have everything ready to go by next weekend and then he can come anytime! Getting pretty excited!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Congratulatiions Melli :D Gorgeous little boy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kksy9b said:


> Hi! I'm doing really well, thanks for asking! I've been pretty fortunate so far and am not too uncomfortable which is nice! We should have everything ready to go by next weekend and then he can come anytime! Getting pretty excited!

That's so good to hear!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Kksy9b I never got uncomfortable, so maybe you won't either :)


----------



## kksy9b

I hope so Melli! Went to doctor yesterday...he has finally turned head down (was transverse for a LONG time) 1 cm dilated 50 % effaced so moving in the right direction!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay!! You are getting there!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hello everyone! My lo florence lorraine was born on the 26th feb 2014 weighing 6lb 15oz :happydance: after 3 years wtt she is so worth it :D


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! I love the name you picked!


----------



## tverb84

wishuwerehere said:


> Hello everyone! My lo florence lorraine was born on the 26th feb 2014 weighing 6lb 15oz :happydance: after 3 years wtt she is so worth it :D

Awww congrats.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Wishyouwerehere!!


----------



## callypygous

Congrats wishyouwerehere! xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi ladies - wanted to let you all know that OH and I got a BFP after our first month NTNP. I was so paranoid we'd have issues TTC that I wanted to start NTNP early to get a head start and it looks like we didn't need it.

Wishing all of you the best in your journeys. BFPs are not so far off for you. :hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

Wooo, well done mandaa! Congratulations xx :D :D


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!! What a wonderfully exciting time for you with a wedding soon and baby on the way!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Maanda!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## Reidfidleir

I've moved on to ntnp this cycle. I'm waiting for af to finish. I wouldn't mind if it took us a few months to get pregnant but don't want it to take too long either.


----------



## kksy9b

great news reidfidleir! I hope you get your BFP just when you want to!


----------



## Rachie004

Fantastic news Reidfidleir! Good luck :D xx


----------



## Teilana

I seem to have graduated to TTC! We are not doing well at ALL with alternate forms of prevention... lol ;)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv moved from ttc to pregnant :-D


----------



## Teilana

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Hi ya, just thought I'd pop in and update you I'm due on the 23rd August! Time is really flying. Hope everyone is ok and wtt is going quickly for you xxx


----------

